# Music with Damage2



## HM_Music (Nov 9, 2021)

I've been thinking about buying damage 2 for a long time, i really liked the way it sounded in the Jason Graves walkthrough. However now i listened to the context examples on the Heavyocity website, it doesn't seem to be what i need, like it's for too hybrid music library. In general i don't like the way this library sounds in these examples, and to confirm my belief i would like to hear more examples of this library, maybe there is someone who has something to listen to.

Just a couple of months ago i was choosing between LAMP and Damage2 and chose Damage2, but now it seems that LAMP is a much more suitable library for me.
I think that if i have to, i can get a similar hybrid sound with leering Damage1, and i also have the Soundiron Apocalipse Ensemble.
Damage 2 is a very nice library but there are too many questions about its suitability and now it seems that this purchase will be very unsuccessful for me personally.

By the way, does Audio Ollie no longer offer an additional 25% discount when you subscribe?


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 9, 2021)

I use Damage 2 in almost every composition and it’s really awesome and versatile… not just geard towards „hybrid/epic“. And unlike Damage 1 it can sound really organic and full.
Here are some of my scores using it:


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 10, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> I've been thinking about buying damage 2 for a long time, i really liked the way it sounded in the Jason Graves walkthrough. However now i listened to the context examples on the Heavyocity website, it doesn't seem to be what i need, like it's for too hybrid music library. In general i don't like the way this library sounds in these examples, and to confirm my belief i would like to hear more examples of this library, maybe there is someone who has something to listen to.
> 
> Just a couple of months ago i was choosing between LAMP and Damage2 and chose Damage2, but now it seems that LAMP is a much more suitable library for me.
> I think that if i have to, i can get a similar hybrid sound with leering Damage1, and i also have the Soundiron Apocalipse Ensemble.
> ...


Totally agree with the post above. D2 is way more than just 'epic' (actually it's equal parts organic, and sound design - basically 3 things in one, all of which are equally balanced - i.e. it's not one moreso than the other). If a kit sounds too aggressive you simply go to the UI and turn the punish knob down, or just turn it off and it sounds much more dynamic and organic. Too reverberant? Turn down the level of the room mic, it really is as simple as that...

Content-wise it has a wide range... You do get a lot of designed hits, but you also get some gorgeous taikos & rims, gran casa, cymbals, gongs, snare, toms, ensemble toms, roto toms, bass drums, etc. Plus you get a whole bunch of ethnic drums, as well as found-sound (field recording/non-traditional percussion like dumpsters, rails, poles, etc).

Sure it is marketed to be 'epic', but it is *waaay* more than just that. People who pigeon-hole it either don't actually own it, or don't bother touching the UI - which might as well be like judging a string instrument based only on short articulations at a single velocity layer, which is just silly and misinformed... Turning the punish knob off and making a few mic adjustments can absolutely change its context into something far less over-processed sounding...


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 10, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Totally agree with the post above. D2 is way more than just 'epic' (actually it's equal parts organic, and sound design - basically 3 things in one, all of which are equally balanced - i.e. it's not one moreso than the other). If a kit sounds too aggressive you simply go to the UI and turn the punish knob down, or just turn it off and it sounds much more dynamic and organic.
> 
> Content-wise it has a wide range... You do get a lot of designed hits, but you also get some gorgeous taikos & rims, gran casa, cymbals, gongs, snare, toms, ensemble toms, roto toms, bass drums, etc. Plus you get a whole bunch of ethnic drums, as well as found-sound (field recording/non-traditional percussion like dumpsters, rails, poles, etc).
> 
> Sure it is marketed to be 'epic', but it is *waaay* more than just that. People who pigeon-hole it either don't actually own it, or don't bother touching the UI - which might as well be like judging a string instrument based only on short articulations at a single velocity layer, which is just silly and misinformed... Turning the punish knob off and making a few mic adjustments can absolutely change its context into something far less over-processed sounding...


This!
I often use the single taikos, turn off the punish knob and fx, reduce the room sound and get a very organic, full and almost intimate sound.
Sure, the „Monster Drum Ensemble“ with the punish knob up and big room sounds totally over the top epic… but there is so much to discover in this library and a huge variety of sounds can be created with it.


----------



## HM_Music (Nov 10, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Totally agree with the post above. D2 is way more than just 'epic' (actually it's equal parts organic, and sound design - basically 3 things in one, all of which are equally balanced - i.e. it's not one moreso than the other). If a kit sounds too aggressive you simply go to the UI and turn the punish knob down, or just turn it off and it sounds much more dynamic and organic. Too reverberant? Turn down the level of the room mic, it really is as simple as that...
> 
> Content-wise it has a wide range... You do get a lot of designed hits, but you also get some gorgeous taikos & rims, gran casa, cymbals, gongs, snare, toms, ensemble toms, roto toms, bass drums, etc. Plus you get a whole bunch of ethnic drums, as well as found-sound (field recording/non-traditional percussion like dumpsters, rails, poles, etc).
> 
> Sure it is marketed to be 'epic', but it is *waaay* more than just that. People who pigeon-hole it either don't actually own it, or don't bother touching the UI - which might as well be like judging a string instrument based only on short articulations at a single velocity layer, which is just silly and misinformed... Turning the punish knob off and making a few mic adjustments can absolutely change its context into something far less over-processed sounding...


Yes i listened to the tracks of the man above and in the third track i hear that he can sound organic.
LAMP and Damage 2 are great and cost the same $200, it's hard to choose, i will get both sooner or later anyway.
Though for now i'm still leaning towards LAMP but opinion is like a weather vane in these matters).


----------



## gst98 (Nov 10, 2021)

They're both great and D2 is definitely much more capable than people give it credit for. But if your concern is blending in with orchestral elements I do think LAMP does that slightly better. Even at its most traditional, D2 is sometimes a bit too perfect/produced sounding, and I find sits on top of the orchestra a bit (at least in comparison to LAMP) even when using more ambient mics. That being said I do have problems with many patches in LAMP not having enough RR/dynamics, which often prevent you from writing parts at the dynamic you wanted. But that's really the only complaint with LAMP, it has the perfect sound to me.

Personally, I'm really looking forward to Pacific percussion, it looks like it's shaping up to be like LAMP v2 (programmed by the same person). Very similar sound, but mapped traditionally, and appears to have lots more RR and dynamics. 

just another note, that D2 has the perfect layout for a perc library. It's so simple and easy to use and gives great flexibility for positioning and ADSR


----------



## Henning (Nov 10, 2021)

D2 is my most used percussion lib since it came out. I don't usually do trailer stuff but 99% game music. It is handsdown the best sounding *organic* percussion library I own. Yes, I have LAMP and used it quite extensively for a while. But after D2 it's more an additional bag of sounds for me. If you can afford it buy both. But D2 has the more instantly enjoyable sound for me.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 10, 2021)

Yeah, I should mention I also have LAMP, HZP & JXL (and a battery of others including A.P.E.). I prefer D2 & HZP, D2 tends to handle the main percussion, HZP supports it, and the others I may layer in or use for additional colors as well if needed..

LAMP is nice, no questioning that.. But D2 has a much wider range overall, so for me it's basically a great sounding one stop shop that covers most of my primary needs 9 out of 10 times.


----------

